# Daria Telizyn's Liszt B minor



## sluciani

I only recently stumbled upon this beautiful peformance. I thought I'd share it here for others who may not be aware of it. Regrettably, Ms. Telizyn passed at the young age of 44.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Virtuosic and exciting, with some quite brilliant passages and a welcome light use of the damper pedal.
For me, though, there seemed to be too much attention paid to individual passages and not enough to the overall structure and flow of the piece. Some tempo modulations proceeded in big steps, some dramatic pauses were extended too far. As a result, the piece sounded episodic, almost disjointed. 
Brilliant in detail, unsatisfying in total.
Sorry...


----------



## Bettina

I greatly enjoyed this performance. I actually feel that the pauses and tempo changes help to clarify the structure of the sonata. I perceive this sonata as consisting of four movements rolled into one, and Telizyn's performance highlights this multi-movement structure.


----------



## Pugg

Thanks for sharing slucian, much appreciated.


----------

